# Nilfisk C110 or C120



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

So now the hosepipe ban is over, I'm going to buy myself a PW and eventually a foam lance. 

I've seen the C110 for 56ish on clean store and the C120 for 85 ish. 

Is it worth spending the extra 30 quid on the 120?


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I bet there are a few more of us in this position today. 

I didn't expect the ban to be lifted so soon, so I've been caught napping and haven't really looked into pressure washers much myself. I was thinking about ordering from the Karcher outlet as they are much cheaper than in store (places like Screwfix/Halfords/B&Q) but don't come with accesories, so by the time you've added them don't seem so cheap.

I bet they'll all be sold out by the weekend...

Link for the Karcher outlet:

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/?gclid=CLC5noTVy7ACFYQMfAodTS5OWA

Meant to say that £35 seems a lot for a few extra watts on the motor, but might be an indicator that it's more heavy duty? I think I'd pay the extra, as I'm expecting upto £100 for the washer I buy.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

OldskoolRS said:


> Meant to say that £35 seems a lot for a few extra watts on the motor, but might be an indicator that it's more heavy duty? I think I'd pay the extra, as I'm expecting upto £100 for the washer I buy.


Both have 'universal' motors....
C110
1400w...440ltr/h...110bar

C120
1650w...520ltr/h...120bar

Both these have 'induction' motors
C130
1800w...440ltr/h...130bar

E130
2100w...500ltr/h...130bar


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I've looked on Clean store and fancied the C120 3-6 as it includes a patio cleaner device. They have a 'price watch' section and it says that Screwfix price for this is £129.99 (Clean store being £103.87). However as I need to go to Screwfix anyway I checked their prices for Pressure washers and they have two C120 3-6 listed and one of them includes the patio cleaner device for £99.99 which will save me waiting for delivery.

If anyone else is interested this is the link:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-c120-3-6-120bar-pressure-washer-with-trolley-230v/56192

This version is £129.99 but includes more accesories than Clean store so it seems an unfair 'price watch' to me.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-c120-3-6-120bar-pressure-washer-and-accessory-kit/39228


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I bought the C130 from clean store and it's a fantastic bit of kit. I ordered early one morning (around 9:30am) and it arrived the next day even though I didn't pay for next day delivery and that was to northern Ireland so I was well impressed. If you can stretch to the C130 as it does pack that extra punch which can come in handy on occasion.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

For pressure washers it does make a difference the more you pay. The better the pressure washer the more use you'll get out of it also. 

Look for one with a decent long hose also. A good pressure washer will give better foam also if and when you get a lance.

Tim


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

It's always a case of spending more money though...I'm also looking for a new laptop and there's a temptation to spend 'just a bit more' to get something better. Before you know it, you've spent 2-3 times what you started off wanting to spend.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> For pressure washers it does make a difference the more you pay.
> Tim


Only if your buying a higher grade model from the same make.

Like For Like, Karchers usualy have less flow rate and less pressure, but cost more than a Nilfisk.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all of your replies guys 

Can anyone recommend the C110 or C120 over the other? 

I've seen loads of people on here with the C110 and they say it's good. Just want to know if it's worth the extra £30 for the C120 or if I'm better off putting it towards my lance and foam


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

120 all the way. I am looking to upgrade to the 130 or 140 pretty soon. The 120 works ok but i wouldnt like anything with less performance than what this gives.


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

I have the 110 it works fine for what I want. I don't snow foam I use hazsafe tfr so don't really need any extra pressure.


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

P.s I only paid 50 quid with patio cleaner and chemical bottle, can't grumble at that!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to go for the C110 after having a further search through the forum. I've seen plenty of people with the C110 who snow foam with no issues


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a C110, had it 2 years and snowfoam with it fine. Has not let me down and has enough power for my needs. best money i have ever spent. The dead karcher is still there, to watch its replacement doing what it should have been doing.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've used both the C110/C120. In use there is a difference, but not what you might expect. 
The C110 is a very capable PW, does the job and at a bargain price. 
If you can afford the C120...great, as it is a better PW, but not 'WOW' so much better.
It's not untill you go to the C130 and E130 upwards you will find yourself saying........
"WOW!.....Fk me, now there's a difference". But they are a lot more money . But they are good :thumb:.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I picked up my £99.99 C120 from Screwfix with the patio cleaning kit and foam attachement yesterday. I've just cleaned my patio in about an hour and it looks like new now. :thumb: Having never owned a pressure washer before it's a novelty to me at the moment, but it seems better than the one down at my local garage's 'jetwash'. 

I'll have to order some snowfoam to try that out on the cars. :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

OldskoolRS said:


> I'll have to order some snowfoam to try that out on the cars. :thumb:


You may need to buy a 'snowfoam lance' if you want that thick clingy foam.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

It's got a bottle attachment, but I guess what you're saying is correct...more money.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Before you go spending money, just try the bottle first with a couple of different strength solutions of shampoo etc. that maybe OK for what you want.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I'm getting some snowfoam for Fathers Day, so will be able to try it out with what I have before spending more. :thumb:


----------

